# Different PCT times



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm laying here in bed before I go to work tonight, and I can't stop thinking about my cycle comin up lol. Anyway I was going thru it in my mind and I came up with an interesting question... Lets say a normal pct after 500mg/week test e is two weeks after last inject. Wouldn't having 1 g of test/week require a longer time between last inject and pct? 

My train of thought on this is half-life is defined by how long it takes half of a drug to leave your body. Well one half on 1 g is 500mg, so technically should pct happen 3 weeks after last inject with 1 g??? I don't think I've ever read anything about this


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2014)

http://pct.befit4free.net/


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2014)

The half-life should always be used to calculate PCT. If you're on one gram a week of test for 10-16 weeks, and you want to PCT, it's going to be longer then 3 weeks before you're ready for SERMS. I will post up some more info later when I have time.

The usual 2 week rule is the old school way of doing things, and it's wrong. Even at 500mg a week of Test C or E, you won't necessarily be ready for SERMS after 2 weeks. You might be, but if you start SERMS early, PCT will fail.

Look up Dr. Scally. He's a good authority on that stuff. He has said in his practice - before his license got yanked in a political hatchet job, the most common reason for failed PCT was improper timing of SERMS.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The half-life should always be used to calculate PCT. If you're on one gram a week of test for 10-16 weeks, and you want to PCT, it's going to be longer then 3 weeks before you're ready for SERMS. I will post up some more info later when I have time.
> 
> The usual 2 week rule is the old school way of doing things, and it's wrong. Even at 500mg a week of Test C or E, you won't necessarily be ready for SERMS after 2 weeks. You might be, but if you start SERMS early, PCT will fail.
> 
> Look up Dr. Scally. He's a good authority on that stuff. He has said in his practice - before his license got yanked in a political hatchet job, the most common reason for failed PCT was improper timing of SERMS.



Didn't you have a copy of Anabolics too? Llewellyn goes into some detail about this. Can't get it now but I can cite it later


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 27, 2014)

RN if you plan running a gram and want to be safe about it, there's no other definitive proof than a $50 blood test. Considering its E or C and you have waited 2-3 weeks, you will be close enuf to gauge your start from that far out. 
If you opt for the usual wait method, I dont see anything wrong with 2 weeks. Nor do I see anything wrong with 3. Wouldn't go more than that or less either way. If you worry a lot, wait 3 and start PCT. Worst thing you can do going into PCT is having a negative mind frame on what you think is gonna happen. That or your clomid is bunk lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I do, but it's in my garage collecting dust at the moment. I will dig it out in the spring. Dr. Scally put out a chart type thing with half-lifes and how long hormones take to clear. I will try to find it. It will blow you're mind how long Nandrolone stays in your system. That's why even with NPP, you should stop any nand at least a month before you stop your test. Better safe then sorry. 

Anyways, if you're a cycler and not a B&C guy, planning your PCT is more important then the cycle IMO. If you mess up your PCT, your gains and then some will disappear when you come off.


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice link Trini. Saved me some number crunching.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 1, 2014)

The time period you wait will be dose dependant because its ALL about half lives!

Youll want to wait for your levels to be below supra-levels before starting PCT 

2 weeks is not a enough time for a enth or cyp to clear. Personally, Ill wait 2 weeks when I use prop...3-4 weeks on cyp, and a gram of cyp? Shit Id probably wait close to 6 weeks


----------



## RISE (Mar 17, 2014)

So how does this effect the usage of hcg in your pct protocol?  Is a normal blast the same, 500 a day starting after last injection for 10 days?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2014)

RISE said:


> So how does this effect the usage of hcg in your pct protocol?  Is a normal blast the same, 500 a day starting after last injection for 10 days?



I wouldn't use HCG during PCT. I'd use it on cycle instead.


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

According to that calculator, I should wait a whopping 5 weeks before I start PCT on 500mg test / 500 deca, even after stopping deca 2 weeks prior to test


----------



## RISE (Mar 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I wouldn't use HCG during PCT. I'd use it on cycle instead.


Doc, I've never tried it on cycle, although I know you can.  But since I just ended my cycle and started a hcg blast 4 days ago, with it saying I should start pct 27 days from last shot, how do I go about my hcg blast now?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2014)

RISE said:


> Doc, I've never tried it on cycle, although I know you can.  But since I just ended my cycle and started a hcg blast 4 days ago, with it saying I should start pct 27 days from last shot, how do I go about my hcg blast now?



Rise, I still wouldn't blast it in your case. It can cause intra-testicular aromatization, systemic estrogen spikes, etc. I'd go more with 250-350iu EOD from your last pin up until about 3-4days before beginning PCT. You don't want to use HCG during PCT bc HCG is suppressive which contradicts your attempt at recovery. 

What did your cycle consist of? Dosages, length, compounds?


----------



## RISE (Mar 17, 2014)

Test e and tren e, 3 months at 600 for test 400 for tren a wk.  Stopped tren couple wks before test.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

RISE said:


> Test e and tren e, 3 months at 600 for test 400 for tren a wk.  Stopped tren couple wks before test.



Assuming the test is correctly dosed you could start your PCT about 14days after last pin. If you want to give it a couple extra days to make sure enough has been excreted that's fine also. Run your HCG at mild doses EOD until a few days before you start SERM treatment. Up until you begin SERM's make sure to keep taking your AI as HCG will increase E2.


----------



## RISE (Mar 18, 2014)

That's what my pct always looks like since I only take enanthates, but I'll lower my dose of hcg and see what happens.  Thanks bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

RISE said:


> That's what my pct always looks like since I only take enanthates, but I'll lower my dose of hcg and see what happens.  Thanks bro.



You're welcome brother. Just remember that higher or lower dosages would require more or less time. Keep us posted with your recovery and don't forget blood work lol


----------

